# What rice should I use for a seafood paella?



## Pimpim (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guys! I was wondering if you could help me, my dad's birthday is coming up and I wanted to make him a mean seafood paella  but the problem is I have no idea what kind of rice should I use for this one...and is it a good idea if put tomato sauce in it? Hope you could help me!!!! 


Pimpim


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

Use long grain white rice.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 24, 2006)

Julia Child's recipe for paella, the absolute best one in my opinion, says to use Uncle Ben's converted rice--and it works perfectly. Arborio can be used but would be "trickier".
Mine does not call for tomato sauce in any way. The rice is cooked in the very flavorful broth from cooking all the meats and seafood. Fresh tomatoes are quartered on top. Paella is not "Spanish rice" where tomato sauce might be used.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never used tomato sauce in Paella... maybe tomatoes, depending upon the recipe.  Saffron is the "trademark" ingredient in paella.  Make sure you get a small amount of the real stuff.  It has to be "threads," not powder.  I have a real kicka$$ recipe for paella I'll post for you tonight, if you like. It comes from a _REALLY_ old cookbook put out by Playboy Magazine! (go figure!)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 24, 2006)

Uncle Ben's Long-Grain Converted Rice is my rice of choice.  It's virtually foolproof & absorbs that wonderful saffron flavor & color beautifully.

Oh, & I also agree with ChefJune - don't know where you got the idea that there's tomato sauce in Paella.  Fresh, cooked diced, even stewed I've seen - but never ever tomato sauce.  The rice gets its golden color & distinctive flavor from saffron initially, & then the juices trickling down from the meats, veggies, & seafood as they bake.

There are many variations & different types of Paella - some with just seafood, some with just meats/game, some with both - but I've never come across one that used any type of sauce, tomato or otherwise.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 25, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I have a real kicka$$ recipe for paella I'll post for you tonight, if you like. It comes from a _REALLY_ old cookbook put out by Playboy Magazine! (go figure!)


 
Hi ChefJune!  Not sure if you ever posted your recipe but I would love to have it please.  Am always on the look out to improve my paella. Thanks!


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 25, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Oh, & I also agree with ChefJune - don't know where you got the idea that there's tomato sauce in Paella. Fresh, cooked diced, even stewed I've seen - but never ever tomato sauce.


 
In the Philippines, cooking with tomato sauce/paste is very popular.  I have a recipe for paella that calls for sauteing the individual meat ingredients (chicken, shellfish, etc) with some tomato paste, before placing on the paella bed for finishing in the oven.  

Was not too fond of that recipe though.  I'm still looking for better recipes out there...


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 26, 2006)

long grain white...and don't forget the saffron threads!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have tried other rices with paella...and always come back to Uncle Bens Converted white rice for this dish.  I certainly use other rices for many dishes, but ... even a Spaniard told me... use the proven norm...Uncle Bens

(yes Carolina Par Boiled, Goya Par boiled are the same as UB converted.)


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 27, 2006)

I always use Calrose rice for paella. Tha's the short grain slightly sticky rice used for sushi.

To the Mods, shouldn't this topic be underRice/Pasta and not Sauces?


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2006)

Moved. Thanks Chopstix, its late and I confess I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 27, 2006)

Boy that was fast!  My hat's off to the Mods!  Do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2006)

Only 11pm here. LOL...and we try not to.


----------

